# Soft de simulación cajas para Mac.



## ehbressan (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola, quería saber si alguien conoce algún soft tipo Winisd, Bassbox, TrueRTA, etc. para Mac.
Muchas gracias y sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 9, 2010)

no soy usuario de mac asi que no te puedo ayudar, creo que hay una version del winisd para linux pero no estoy seguro, lamentablemente lo que vende en este momento es microsoft y casi todos los programas serios de simulación son para windows, en la pagina de lspcad te fijaste si hay versión mac? yo para todas las simulaciones desde el filtro hasta la caja la hago con este programa es excelente, ademas del modulo de medición que viene incluido que es muy simple y hecho para medir en "casas comunes"

saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Dic 9, 2010)

Gracias Juan por contestar.
No, el Lspcad es para Win.
Ya goglié bastante, parece que no hay nada.
El Winisd parece que hay alguna versión que corre, pero no está claro, lo ví en el foro de Juha.
Seguiré buscando, preguntando, esperando.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 10, 2010)

tendrias que fijarte en foros mas especializados como htguide  dynaudio o audioforum, tal vez en matrix o che.es te puedan ayudar...


----------

